

A classic puzzle, old Microsoft interview question - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2011/02/22/one-mile-south-one-mile-east-one-mile-north-a-classic-puzzle/

======
samlittlewood
I prefer it as the puzzle:

A hunter leaves his camp, travels a mile south, follows tracks for a mile
going east, shoots a bear, and sets of for the mile journey north back to
camp.

What colour was the bear?

~~~
Aron
red!

